# PH is 7.35



## Bluegrass64 (Aug 16, 2017)

Got my soil test results back, my NPK is low across the board and my PH is 7.35 and teetering towards the bad side of things to come! as of right now there's just a few Tiny spots that are sporadically yellowing on some blades...My question is what's the best product I can start applying to lower it back down to the high 6's? I know it's gonna take time to get it back down, a granular product would be what I'm looking for, maybe a fertilizer/sulfur mix or just the sulfur but I'm definitely open to suggestions. thanks in advance guys


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Bluegrass64 I moved this post to the soil folder.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

7.35 is certainly within a healthy pH to grow a lawn. Your N-P-K are all low. I would apply a balanced N-P-K fertilizer. An app of sulfate of potash would also bring your low sulfur up.

Low boron is best rectified by adding organic matter like compost. Did your test specify what % of organic matter is in your soil?


----------



## JeffR84 (Apr 25, 2020)

Applying elemental sulfur will over time lower your pH. You'll want to apply 5lbs per 1000 no more than twice a year.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

21-0-0 AS has 21% sulfur in it. That's what I'll be running for a few years trying to correct my soil.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@CenlaLowell the sulfur in AMS will not lower your pH. Elemental sulfur lowers pH via a hydrogen reaction (sulfuric acid).


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

g-man said:


> @CenlaLowell the sulfur in AMS will not lower your pH. Elemental sulfur lowers pH via a hydrogen reaction (sulfuric acid).


Maybe I wrote it wrong but LSU suggest this. I'll ask about the elemental sulfur also because if so I was doing this wrong



I also spoke with them about this as well. Maybe there passing out bad information but why would they do that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@CenlaLowell It's the result of the ammonium in AMS that acidifies. More specifically, it's the release of the H+ from the ammonium molecule (NH4) when micro-organisms convert the NH4 to nitrate (NO3). Pound for pound AMS will provide about 1/3 of the acidifying effect as one pound of elemental sulfur, but keep in mind that you would apply nearly 5 lbs of AMS to get 1 lb of N down. The sulfate in AMS does not effect acidity/pH. The sulfate molecule remains unchanged in the soil as a turf nutrient.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Wow. To me, that is very high. Here I am dealing with native pH in the 4's to low 5's!!

I am jealous of those who don't have to amend their pH, although I can grow better azaleas than you can.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MDJoe said:


> Wow. To me, that is very high. Here I am dealing with native pH in the 4's to low 5's!!
> 
> I am jealous of those who don't have to amend their pH, although I can grow better azaleas than you can.


Northeast is generally acidic. The midwest has lots of limestone naturally in the soil.

When I lived in NJ, my soil pH tested around 6.5 which is ideal for most plants. I gathered lots of oak leaves and amended with peat moss when I planted rhododendrons. They did great for over 20 years with small additions of hemlock mulch and acid loving plant fertilizer.

Now I'm in MA where my soil pH is around 5.5. So for the lawn, I'm putting down dolomitic lime since my Mg is low. I'm growing some blueberries which love acidic soil in the range of 4.5-4.8. I'm amending with pine mulch, elemental sulfur and peat moss.


----------

